# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shkalla e optimizmit të shqiptarëve në 2008

## Albo

Sapo filluam një Vit të Ri 2008 dhe është koha që të masim pulsin e optimizmit/pesimizmit të shqiptarëve mbi jetën në ditët, javët dhe muajt e vitit në vazhdim.

Qëllimi i këtij sondazhi është i thjeshtë. Ka për qëllim që të krijojë sadopak një përshtypje se cila është perspektiva juaj e përgjithshme mbi jetën: kjo përmbledh këndvështrimin tuaj personal mbi realitetin që jetoni dhe si prisni që ai të ndryshojë në të ardhmen; përmbledh anën financiare dhe profesionale që ka lidhje direkte me mirëqënien tuaj personale dhe familjare; ashtu sic ka lidhje edhe me botën tuaj emocionale dhe shpirtërore, nëse i trembeni së ardhmes që ju pret apo e prisni atë pa frikë.

*A mendoni se viti 2008 do të jetë një vit më i mbarë se 2007 për familjen tuaj?*

Si në çdo sondazh, mund të votoni vetëm njëherë dhe mund të bëni vetëm një postim në vazhdim se cilat janë arsyet që ju shtynë të votoni ashtu siç votuat.

Duke iu uruar një vit të mbarë të gjithëve,
Albo

----------


## )un(

ateher ne fakt ia uroj vetes dhe te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe jane qe 2008 te jete per ta nje vit i mbare,,,,
*per Kosoven do te jete viti i pavaresise,,, dhe kjo do te mjaftonte per ta bere vitin 2008 me te mire se 2007*,,, ka dhe shume gjera te tjera nga fusha politike e me gjere por,
une mendoj se per mua 2008 do te jete nje vit me i mire se 2007 per shume arsye,,, nje prej ketyre eshte se (me ndihmen e Allahut) do te diplomohem... ndoshta do te vazhdoj dhe masterin...
nuk e di ,,, shume gjera te tjera do te jene me mire... pasi qe cdo gje po permiresohet,,, financat po, sepse shtepia nuk ka me nevoje per shpenzime te supershtrenjta pasiqe thuaj u kompletua,,, 
persa i perket jetes sentimentale... do te behet me mire :syte zemra: 
p.s vit te mbare gjith shqiptareve e ne vecanti gjith forumistave...

----------


## daja shneq

ju uroj vitin e ri 2008 krejt shqiptareve jam shume optimist se 2008 do te jete vit optimist si personalisht ashtu edhe ne karakterin kombetar,optimist per mu se do te behem milioner e do te martohem e ne qeshtjen kombetare po dihet shteti i dyte  shqiptar ,gzuaaaaaaarrr dhe krenar qe jemi shqiptar i vetmi komb i pavdekshem ne historin e civilizimit

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

pershendetje dhe Gezuar te gjithe shqiptareve 2008!!
Une mendoj se viti 2008 ne lidhje me Shqiperine nuk do te kete ndonje ndryshim te madh nga ai vit qe lame pas.PSE???
Arsyet jane te ndryshme dhe te shumta,por do ta permblidhja me nje fjalen NE nuk kemi patur gjate 17 vjeteve kuraje qe te ndryshojme gjerat,per faj te kujt???Per faj te te gjitheve NE.Kjo do te vazhdoje dhe per 2008,dhe mbase deri dhe per shume vjet.
Kurse per KOSOVEN 2008 ka per ti sjelle Pavaresine e Sigurt!!
Shendet te gjitheve.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mendoj se po.

Te gjith jetojme dhe mesojme nga gabimet dhe gjithmon presim te ardhmen qe te jet me e mire dhe me e sukseshme, si ne aspektin familjar poashtu edhe ne ate kombetar.

Une personalisht 2008-en e vendosi ne njerin nder vitet me te rendesishme per kombin shqiptar, ka disa ceshtje qe ne vitin 2008 do te marin fund dhe do te zgjidhen, ne radhe te pare kemi Pavaresin e Kosoves, pastaj kemi anetaresimin e Shqiperis ne BE dhe NATO, gjithashtu nuk duhet haruar se ne cfar veshtiresish ekonomike gjendet Shqiperia, shpresojme qe ne 2008 te shkoj duke u permisuar gjendja aktuale e memedheut tone.

Sa i perket familjes sime, une mendoj se cdo vit qe po vin gjithcka shkon kah e mira e jo kah e keqja, pra jam teper optimist qe edhe ne aspektin familjar ne kete vit per mua personalisht do te kete permisime te medha.

Gjith te mirat te gjitheve, qoft viti 2008 nje nder vitet me te lumtura dhe te sukseshme per te gjithe ju!

----------


## niktironci

Ky vit pra 2008 sigurisht do te jete me i mire.
Une jam optimist, kam shkuar pothuaj c`do vit ne Shqiperi dhe kam vene re ndryshimet, te cilat Shqipetaret qe jetojne aty ndoshta mund te mos e vene re, kurse ne qe vijme nga jashte mund ta veme re fare  mire.
Ve re nje lloj kulture ose edukate, qe ne avjon, ne lokale etj sjellja e tyre ka ndryshuar shume,pra permiresimi ndihet por ndihet qe ka nevoje per me teper.
Do te jete nje vit i paharruar per te gjithe  popullin tone pra *pamevaresia e Kosoves.*
Vit shume i mbare dhe i deshiruar.Gezuar Vitin  e Ri 2008 te gjithe Shqipetareve kudo qe ndodhen.

----------


## Harudi

> Sapo filluam një Vit të Ri 2008 dhe është koha që të masim pulsin e optimizmit/pesimizmit të shqiptarëve mbi jetën në ditët, javët dhe muajt e vitit në vazhdim.
> 
> Qëllimi i këtij sondazhi është i thjeshtë. Ka për qëllim që të krijojë sadopak një përshtypje se cila është perspektiva juaj e përgjithshme mbi jetën: kjo përmbledh këndvështrimin tuaj personal mbi realitetin që jetoni dhe si prisni që ai të ndryshojë në të ardhmen; përmbledh anën financiare dhe profesionale që ka lidhje direkte me mirëqënien tuaj personale dhe familjare; ashtu sic ka lidhje edhe me botën tuaj emocionale dhe shpirtërore, nëse i trembeni së ardhmes që ju pret apo e prisni atë pa frikë.
> 
> *A mendoni se viti 2008 do të jetë një vit më i mbarë se 2007 për familjen tuaj?*
> 
> 
> Albo


Meqë jetoj në Danimarkë,një shtet që qytetarit të saj  i ofron mirëqenje të jetës në çdo aspekt at'herë pres që edhe në vitin 2008 e më tutje të kem:
Familje me harmoni
Ekomomia personale/familjare stabile
Vendin e punës të njëjtë
Gjendje të mirë shpirtërore/shëndetësore 
Të ardhmen e presë pa frikë.Përveç sigurimeve pensionale/shëndetësore,mundësit janë edhe për një kursim të vogël për të ardhmen.
Edhe më tutje të punojë/ndihmojë/investojë tek fëmijët si në aspektin edukativ/arsimor/sportiv etj
Koha për të ndërruar automobilin e tashëm me një të ri
Vazhdimi i vizitave/kontakteve me miqët në DK dhe pjesën tjetër të familjes në Kosovë.
Ruajtja e vetive humane.
etj

----------


## fiso

Po le te shpresojme qe ke vit pra 2008 te jete me i mbare se 2007.
E le ti urojme gjithe anetareve te forumit shqipetare e gjithe Shqipetareve , fate , mbaresi, dashuri, shendet dhe para.
GEZUAR 2008

----------


## Qendi

Shpresojmë që ky vit të jetë më i mbar.

Duke pasur parasysh se viti 2007 ishte një vit i mossukseseve , pasi të gjitha që u pritën (Pavarsia e Kosovës , integrimi i Shqipëris në NATO etj.) nuk ndodhën , shpresojmë që në këtë vit të ndodhin. Duke poashtu shpresojmë që ky vit të plotësoj dëshirat tona personale , personalisht mendoj që ky vit për mua dhe në përgjithësi shqiptarët do jetë një vit më i suksesshëm , të ndodhin ato që i pritëm në vitin 2007 dhe befasi të tjera.

----------


## Dito

po do tejete me i mbar ne rass,
\\

----------


## NoCi

duket nga vet nr me 2 rrathe them se do jet vit i mbar 2008.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Shpresoj qe po.

Mendoj se ky vit do jet viti i permisimeve te gjerave. 

Ky vit qe kaluam ishte nje katastrof e vertet dhe mendoj se te gjithe i kan kuptuar gabimet dhe besoj se te gjithe do i permisojn kete vit.

----------


## ardita01

2008, besoi se do ta sjell pavarsine

----------


## ilmek

me sa po shoh une shkalla e optimizmit eshte rritur tek shqiptaret njekohesisht me injorancen. ky eshte nje kombinim katastrofik qe jo vetem e pengon nje vend te perparoje por edhe krijon mjaft probleme te padukshme. une per vete votova se viti 2008 do te jete njelloj pasi po jetojme ne shekullin  e 21 dhe ende diskutojme per pasjen e kushteve minimale te jeteses si dritat e uji. sa per pavaresine e kosoves mendoj se ky vit do te shenoje patjeter finalizimin e perpjekjeve te vazhdueshme

----------


## daku323

Nuk mendoj se jam pesimist, por edhe ai optimizmi si i tepert me duket pas gjithe ketyre viteve optimizem pa rezultate!

----------


## dibrani2006

Shpresoj,sespe dita dites eshte e ndryjshme

----------


## Homza

Po mer si nuk do kete, 2008 per ne Shqiptaret do plotesoje nje her e mire aspiraten per nje Kosove te pamvarue dhe se do kete shum ndryshime per mire ne jeten e parlamentarizmit ne Shqiperi.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Viti 2007 faktikisht ishte i kenaqshem, me ato ulje-ngritjet, por ne pergjithesi ka qene i kenaqshem. Tani, si çdo njeri, nga Viti i Ri presim permiresime te metejshme, te bejme hapa para dhe te kemi pak me shume fat ne çdo ane.

----------


## Sa Kot

Ne pergjithesi mendoj se do jete me i mire ky vit...megjithate nuk mendoj se do kete ndonje ndryshim te madh per gjerat si dritat, uji, pronat, te drejtat themelore, etj.....

Megjithate Kosova eshte ne pritje te pavaresise, ftesa ne NATO pritet kete vit, kshuqe, me pak fjale keto jane te vetmet gjera te cilat jane te qarta dhe qe do e bejne vitin 2008 me te mire se 2007.

Duhet kuptuar qe gjithsesi, ky eshte vetem minimumi, pasi keto gjera duheshin bere dekada me pare, prandaj Shqiptaret nuk duhet te ekzagjerojne gezimin e tyre me gjera qe dihet se do te ndodhnin nje dite apo nje tjetren, por duhet te mendojne se si te ndikojne realisht ne nje te ardhme me te mire dhe me vendimtare.

Vit pas viti, progresi i Shqiperise dhe i Shqiptareve ne pergjithesi ka qene pozitiv, por shume medioker. Nuk ka asnje arsye pse korrupsioni te lejohet ne nje shkalle kaq te gjere saqe te zvarrise me dekada mireqenien e njerezve.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Them se po te shpresojme...

----------

